# What I did to recover 100%



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello! I use to come to this forum everyday for a while but then stopped. 2-3 years ago, I suffered from DP really bad for 5 months. I was around 15 at the time. 
Now, 3 years later I'm 18 and had completely forgotten about this forum or this condition! Here's what I did:

Diet/Exercise
Distraction in meaningful activities. 
Creating goals, then going after them.
Social Involvement.

^ I'd have to say those 4 steps are key. 
Also, I also advise getting off these forums, stop looking up endlessly for cures and such. It will only make you think about it more, which will only fuel it. 
Personally, I don't even believe that DP exists. I mean I did but as I started to come out of it, I started to feel that the root causes of my problems were just the Depression/Anxiety I was facing which was caused by a lot of change and stress. I think the phase and feeling of dissociation is possible/common symptom of depression and anxiety. Which of course is 100% curable.

Depression is curable only when you stop resisting it. You feel the pain and the bad thoughts come in and you resist them. You try to change them. This struggle only makes things worse and agitates the condition. What you need to do is just watch your mind. Be aware of it. Don't try to change or do anything to these bad thoughts. Just watch them as they come and go. And eventually beautiful thoughts will start to come in to your head.

You need to realize that you or any person are just emptiness. A vessel which experiences many emotions. And these bad or hazy thoughts, they are not you. They are just happening in front of you.

So remember my first 4 tips, and remember to allow the depression/anxiety/weird thoughts come in and rise. They will subside. Patience my friends. Get off these forums and play a game or something!

Those that suffer with these behavioral thoughts are actually more enlightened and complacent more often then those that don't.

Please give it time. You will recover, because this isn't brain cancer. This is just bad thought habits. You can change that, easily. Give it time.

Thanks for reading!

-xxxphillixxx


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Great post, thanks for coming back and sharing what worked for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

xxxphillixxx said:


> Personally, I don't even believe that DP exists.


congratulations! best wishes! you're so wise for a 18 year old.


----------

